# HTML Tabelle - per JS neue Zeile



## Tejo1986 (5. Jan 2011)

Hey,

ich erzeuge in meiner JAVA Datei eine HTML tabelle, die ich zum Output dann weitergeben.
Die erzeugung sieht wie folgt aus:

```
{output += "<tr bgcolor=#000000><td><td width=\"150px\"><input type=\"text\" name=\"ref"+i+j+"\" id=\"ref"+i+j+"\" value="+elements.getReference(i,j)+">></td>";

output += "<td><div id=\"image"+i+j+"\"><img heigth=\"15\" width=\"15\" id=\"button"+i+j+"\" value =\"0\" alt=\"Fertig\" width=\"15\" heigth=\"15\" src=\"img/del.png\" onclick=\"document.konfiguration.ref"+i+j+".disabled=true\"></div></td>";

output += "<td><div id=\"image2"+i+j+"\"><img heigth=\"15\" width=\"15\" id=\"button2"+i+j+"\" value =\"1\" alt=\"Ändern\" width=\"15\" heigth=\"15\" src=\"img/edit.jpg\" onclick=\"document.konfiguration.ref"+i+j+".disabled=false\"></div></td>";
                        }
```

Nun hab ich noch einen normalen Button "+" dannach, der eine neue Zeile einfügen soll.
Die Funktion dafür ist im Moment:


```
function addRow(id){
    var tbody = document.getElementById
(id).getElementsByTagName("TBODY")[0];
    var row = document.createElement("TR")
    var td1 = document.createElement("TD")
    td1.appendChild(document.createTextNode("column 1"))
    var td2 = document.createElement("TD")
    td2.appendChild (document.createTextNode("column 2"))
    row.appendChild(td1);
    row.appendChild(td2);
    tbody.appendChild(row);
```

Nur irgendwie passiert nix oder es kommt ein fehler kein Zugriff ?
Wäre es vllt einfacher den Button auch in ein div zu packen und es per document.write irgendwie zu lösen ?

Danke!


----------



## Noctarius (5. Jan 2011)

http://www.java-forum.org/top-fragen/5566-java-javascript.html
java-forum.org - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Unterschied zwischen Java und Javascript? 
*verschoben*


----------



## Tejo1986 (5. Jan 2011)

anderer Versuch, der leider auch nicht geht:

Der button in der Tabelle sieht so aus:
<tr><div id="test"><td><input ......onclick="test()"></td></div></tr>

Und die Funktion wie folgt:

function test(){
document.getElementByID('test')="<td>Test</td>";}

Sollte es doch statt dem Button dann das test setzen, zumindest irgendwie oder ?


----------



## MQue (5. Jan 2011)

Schau dir an, was passiert in FireFox (Extras -> Fehlerkonsole).
Vielleicht wird da was ausgegeben, und schreibs dann hier nochmal her.
lg


----------



## Tejo1986 (6. Jan 2011)

Hey, er meint was mit "invalid assignment left hand site"...

Also spricht wohl document.getElementById('test' nichts an. kann man noch was dranhängen ?
.value bringt ja nur bei nem input feld was denke ich mal oder ?

Hab mir jetzt mal den Inhalt in ne variable gespeichert und per alert ausgegeben.
Er zeigt mir nur [object HTML Table Cell Element]. An sich schon richtig oder ?


----------

